# Your Favorite Recipe's



## beaupower32 (Dec 29, 2009)

I know some of us in here have to be good cooks. How about sharing one of your favorite Recipe's for the other members to try out.


*Country Fried Steak with Gravy*

1 -2 pounds sirloin tip roast
1 teaspoon salt, to taste
3 cups unbleached flour
2 tablespoons pepper
vegetable oil, for deep frying
2 tablespoons unbleached flour
1 cup milk
1/4 teaspoon salt
parsley, for garnish
Preparation:
Cut the meat into 1/2-inch thick slices. Pound the meat with a meat mallet to tenderize. Cut each slice crosswise into 3 pieces. Place in a large bowl. Cover 

Combine the flour and pepper in a plastic bag and add the meat, 1 piece at a time, shaking to coat thoroughly. Heat the oil in the deep fryer or a large deep skillet, over medium heat, to 350°. Add the meat in batches (do not crowd) and fry until light brown, about 1 minute to 2 minutes per side. Drain the meat on paper towels and place it on a heated platter and cover lightly with foil to keep warm.

To make the gravy, pour off all but 2 tablespoons of the oil in the skillet, leaving the browned bits. Heat over medium heat and add the flour, stirring and scraping up all of the browned bits for 3 minutes. Remove from the heat and gradually whisk in the milk. Stir in the salt and continue to whisk until thickened, about 1 minute. Serve over the steaks. Enjoy!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just gained 5 pounds reading that recipe!!!

My specialty is home make BBQ Pork Spare ribs with Pigs Worst Nightmare Apple rub and home made BBQ sauce.

First the Pigs Worst Nightmare Apple Rub (stolen from member of a BBQ Forum)

6 Tbsp Ground Dried apple (slice apple very thin and dry in over or dehydrator, have to be very thin slices to dry crispy).
3 Tbsp Brown Sugar 
3 Tbsp Turbinado Sugar 
3 Tbsp Coarse Salt 
1 Tsp Sweet Paprika 
1 Tsp Garlic Powder 
½ Tsp Ground Black Pepper 

Brush a thin layer of Yellow Mustard on a slab of Pork Spare Ribs. This gives the rub something to stick to and helps form a "bark" on the ribs, does not give ribs a mustard taste after it is cooked. You could also use Olive Oil.

Evenly coat spare ribs with Pigs Worst Nightmare Apple rub, pressing it in firmly.

Throw ribs in 225-250 degree F smoker. I use regular charcaol with some Cherry wood in the fire for smokey goodness. Cook for 3 hours. Pull ribs and wrap in foil. Put back in smoker to 2 hours. After 2 hours, pull ribs out again and remove foil. Cook in smoker for another 1 hour. Try to maintain a 225-250 degree temp in the smoker for the entire cook.

Ribs are ready to serve after they flex when they are pickedin the middle of the slab with a pair of tongs. 
I take it an extra step sometimes and mix up a batch of home made BBQ sauce. Can't give you that recipe, as I would have to kill you afterwards. Put ribs on a regular charcoal grill, and slather with sauce. Do not put cover on grill as it will flame up. Flip and cover second side with sauce. Do this a couple time until ribs start to get nice and gooey. Be careful not to let the BBQ sauce burn as there is a lot of suger in most sauces and will burn. I've used store bought BBQ sauce with this and it turns out well, but my home made stuff is the best (stole the sauce recipe from my friends father

Almost forgot the most important step, a case of good beer. Seeing as this cook takes over 6 hours you will need something to keep you hydrated


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2009)

Both of those sound great! I made Krumkake (Norwegian Christmas cookies) a couple days ago. The only trick to this one is you need a cookie press to make these, which you can find online.

* 1/2 cup butter, softened to room temperature
* 1/2 cup white sugar
* 3 eggs
* 1/2 cup flour
* 1/2 tsp. vanilla
* 1/2 tsp. freshly ground cardamom
* 6 Tbsp. water

Mix them all in a bowl. If your using a old fashion iron press (like I have), heat it on the stove under medium to medium/high heat. Put about 1 tbs on the press and close. Should cook for 15 seconds on each side. rotating the press just keeps an even temperature on the press.

Remove and roll. Makes about 3 dozen.


I Can't wait for Rochie to post something!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not reading anymore posts to this thread!!!!! Daggone it I'm trying to loose weight, not gain it


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think this is going to be a good thread, guys, that stuff looks good!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

The one thing my dad and I can cook... is

Buffalo wing/ Chicken Dip (We use Buffalo wing) 

4 chicken breasts (or any kind of boneless chicken meat)
1 bottle blue cheese sauce
1 package cream cheese
1 small bottle Frank's hot sauce
shredded mozzarella cheese

Boil (or simmer) chicken in water (or optionally, chicken broth) for 30 minutes or until cooked.

Heat oven to 425°F.

In an oven safe dish, spread cream cheese along the bottom. Shred chicken into a separate bowl. Add blue cheese sauce and Frank's hot sauce (depending on how hot you'd like it).

Spread chicken mixture over the top and sprinkle with mozzarella (too much cheese will make it hard for dipping).

Cook for 20 minutes or until cheeses becomes bubbly.

Serve with tortillas or Triscuits.

OR this way either works...

3 boneless skinless chicken breast
1 jar Marzetti's blue cheese or ranch
1/4 cup Nance's buffalo wing sauce mild
1 8-oz.pkg. cream cheese softened
Tabasco sauce (optional)

Boil chicken until tender (let Cool).Then shred or chop finely. Mix together dressing and Buffalo sauce. Use Tabasco sauce to fire it up to your desire. Spread cream cheese in a 9x13 baking dish. Mix chicken in to dressing. Then pour over chicken mixture over cream cheese evenly. Bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes. Let cool and serve with Tostitos Dips tortilla chips.

Should look like 

http://www.rojosgourmet.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/buffalo chicken dip.jpg

when done.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2009)

H, that looks good!!!! I love Franks sauce, but it needs the Tabasco just for the extra kick in heat.

OK. Here is another of my favorites, and it's heart healthy too, NOT!!! 

ABT's, aka Atomic Buffalo Turds.

Hollow out or halve an Jalepeno Pepper, if you don't like the heat remove all seads and the white inner membrane from each pepper, if you like a little heat leave that in. Fill pepper with cream cheese, some people like to add seasonigs to thier cream cheese , then press in a little smoky cocktail wiener, or anything else you want. Wrap the whole works in a strip of Bacon (hey it's got bacon so it's gotta be good). Skewer the whole works with a toothpick and throw it on the grill until to bacon it cooked. Best done on a smoker though
Serve with a good cold beer (seems to be a theme with my recipes).
Some guys like to throw a little bit of a hot pepper, like a Habanero into one of the ABT's just as a little suprise to the unexpecting.
Oh, my mouth is watering right now!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yea, my dad uses Tabasco but mom doesn't like it so we use that


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 29, 2009)

Got my mouth watering there H. Will have to put that in my tackel box of Recipe's.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Well my mom said my dad and I couldn't cook and when we made this for the first time she couldn't admit she was wrong! hehe


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Tabasco sauce (optional).



Tabasco sauce is not optional


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2009)

Two things Buck.....

1. I thought you were staying away from this thread!!! hahahahaha

2. Agreed. Tobasco is NOT optional.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> 1. I thought you were staying away from this thread!!! hahahahaha



I know, I've got commitment issues I'm hungry!!!

Ever take the bottle of Tabasco and just open it up and take a big, deep whiff? Oh, man, my mouth is watering just thinking about it.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 29, 2009)

Honey Chicken 

Ingredients: 
3 tablespoons honey 
1/2 bottle French or Catalina dressing 
1 envelope/packet dry onion soup mix (I prefer Lipton Recipe Secrets Golden Onion) 
1.5 pounds chicken 

Steps:
Mix all ingredients. 
Either cook in crock pot on low for at least 6 hours, or heat oven to 350 and cook until juices run clear. 
Simple!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Fairly simple.... I'll go check the refrigerator in the garage and see if we have extra chicken...for some reason we have 2 fridges...?


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

Ha! Awesome....someone else who uses Franks!!!! I LOVE Frank's hot sauce! 

My wife does most of the cookin. I'm not bad, but don't have much of a signature dish myself.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Get some of her Recipes!!! I need fooooooood!!! *thinks :No wonder American is considered fat*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

This is the easiest recipe I have

*Chicken*
Take 1 cut up whole chicken (or chicken parts) and lightly mist with oil, then salt and pepper.
Broil in an oven for 30 minutes approx 3 inches below the heating element

*Sweet Sour sauce* (I picked up in collage):
Equal portions of ketchup, mustard and honey

enjoy

Easy, fast, and dam tasty!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Oooooooh I love Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## piet (Dec 29, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Get some of her Recipes!!! I need fooooooood!!! *thinks :No wonder American is considered fat*


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

Da little lady made up some appetizers for Christmas Eve with her family this year....took some water chestnuts, wrapped em in bacon, baked em at a secret temperature for an undisclosed period of time, then took them out, basted the tops in a mysterious BBQ sauce, cooked em a little longer.....and ooooooooooooooooh, lemme tell ya, I'm droolin on my keyboard again!

(before y'all come after me with torches and pitchforks for the recipe, she's got to get it from the lady she got it from originally....apparently it got tossed after Christmas, and she's not in much of a rush to look it up right now. Sorry.)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

That sounds pretty good, but anything with bacon sounds pretty good!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

bacon wrapped in bacon is good.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 30, 2009)

My friends and I were camping one night and we got the idea to wrap bacon around chocolate. Surprisingly good!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> for some reason we have 2 fridges...?



One for Beer, the second one for other stuff you want to keep c


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2009)

Comments.....

1. ANYTHING with bacon is good
2. 2nd fridge must contain at least one 6 pack of beer of your choice. However, seeing that Harrison is only 12 years old  he is allowed Dr. Pepper, Hawaiian Punch, or whatever. hahahaha
3. RA - THAT's NOT FAIR!!!!  No posting and not giving way the secrets!
4. Dayum I'm hungry now.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2009)

Some good stuff in here guys! 


I do a lot of cooking, it is a hobby of mine. I will have to throw up some of my recipes when I get home tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

12 years old?  is my maturity level that low? I am 14 hehe. 3 and a half more years till driving, now THAT will be scary.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2009)

*Knödeln:
*






2 pounds of boiled cold potatoes
1-2 eggs
Salt
100-125 grams of wheat flour (approx. half a cup)
Bread croutons

Mash the cold potatoes and mix with eggs, salt and flour. Potato dough has to be so that you can shape it.
Rub hands with a little wheat flour and shape the knödeln into little balls.
Put a crouton in each of the balls.
Boil a good amount of water in a big pan, and when the water's boiling, you put a few potato dough balls in.
The knödeln will pop up when they're done, but test/check one to make sure that it has had been boiled enough. They might need to boil something like 10-15 mins, but check to make sure.
You can put diced fried bacon in the dough balls instead of the croutons, or minced fried meat with the spices of your choice.
Goes well with roast, goulasch or eisbein. 
Enjoy! 

(Guess what's for dinner here tonight?  )


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

BB, my friends Mother makes that Potato recipe. she dices up salt pork and fries it and stuffs it in the center of a ball taht is about 2.5" in diameter. After boiling you can eat as it, or slice it and fry it up. Served with clarified butter. She calls them Krubs if I remember correctly. I'm think Krub is short for something else, but not sure what?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks BB, just solved the mystery of whae she was calling Krubs, I either can't hear well or she is mis-pronouncing it. Looks like they are call Klöße. Couldn't figure out why I was not finding a recipe via a Google search all these years.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks good BB, I will have to try it this weekend.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I'm going to make buffalo dip! Catch later!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi again guys. 
As far as I can make out, the potato things are called "Knödel", or "semmeknödel", depending on how and with what you make them. Anyway, that's how I found the recipe - I googled "Knödel".
But as far as I can tell, there's plenty of variants all over the world, so the name may vary, depending on what recipe from which region you're using.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, I made this for a party, and it was a hit......

Double Tomato Brushetta

6 roma (plum) tomatoes, chopped
1/2 cup sun-dried tomatoes, packed in oil
3 cloves minced garlic
1/4 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup fresh basil, stems removed
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 French baguette
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese


Directions

1. Preheat the oven on broiler setting.
2. In a large bowl, combine the roma tomatoes, sun-dried tomatoes, garlic, olive oil, vinegar, basil, salt, and pepper. Allow the mixture to sit for 10 minutes.
3. Cut the baguette into 3/4-inch slices. On a baking sheet, arrange the baguette slices in a single layer. Broil for 1 to 2 minutes, until slightly brown.
4. Divide the tomato mixture evenly over the baguette slices. Top the slices with mozzarella cheese.
5. Broil for 5 minutes, or until the cheese is melted.

Yields 12-14 servings


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds good, i think im going to get a little bit more chunky just off this thread!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2009)

OoooOOOoo Thorlifter, that looks good! *drools*
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2009)

I think you will be pleased with it BB. I'm not a fan of tomatoes, but I even enjoyed this one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

You guys are killing my diet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Hi again guys.
> As far as I can make out, the potato things are called "Knödel", or "semmeknödel", depending on how and with what you make them. Anyway, that's how I found the recipe - I googled "Knödel".
> But as far as I can tell, there's plenty of variants all over the world, so the name may vary, depending on what recipe from which region you're using.



Semmelknödel are made out of bread not potatoes. 

They are actually a traditional thing to eat in the Schwabian part of Germany where my wife comes from. Man she makes some killer ones! I can ask her for her recipe.


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey
I make good porridge, does that count?

Rough-milled oatflakes
Sprinkle in ground cinnamon to personal taste
Fully-skimmed milk to personal taste

Large pool of maple syrup in the bottom of your cereal dish, pour the cooked porridge on top.

You've just pushed me to the limits of my culinary expertise

Hey Bucksnort, it's not even fattening


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe this thread is the reason I have a stomach ache today!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah porridge, or as my Mother called it Mush. I absolutely hated cooked oats when I was a kid, still not my favorite. Mom would always say "Eat your much" when I complained about my morning breakfast

I'm thinking which recipe I'm going to steal from this thread to make ofr the New Years Eve potluck at my buddies place? H's dip looks pretty dang good, but friends wife always make a huge platter of Guacamole/Refried bean dip so that might be overkill in the chip dip department.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 30, 2009)

Something to use up that left over Turkey. And very tasty.

Serves 4

Ingredients
butter
1 onion, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
350g Arborio Risotto rice
1 large glass white wine
1 1/2 Litres chicken stock heated to simmering
A large handful of frozen peas
Cooked turkey torn into strips, no skin (I use about 250grammes)
50g Parmesan, grated

1. melt a knob of butter on high heat in a large pan with a splash of olive oil (the oil stops the butter burning), add the onion and garlic and cook until translucent. Stir in the rice until coated with the butter.

2. Add the wine and stir until evaporated. Add the stock a ladle at a time until the rice is cooked but still with a little bite, add the peas and turkey in the last 5 minutes of cooking to heat through (usually 2 ladles from the end). The rice should be creamy but firm to the bite.

3. Stir in the Parmesan

4. Serve in a large bowl eat and enjoy.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Semmelknödel are made out bread not potatoes.
> 
> They are actually a traditional thing to eat in the Schwabian part of Germany where my wife comes from. Man she makes some killer ones! I can ask her for her recipe.



I guess it depends on where in the world you are. 
Here it's made out of mashed potatoes mixed with dried/roasted bread crumbs, chopped-up parsley and the usual knödel ingredients.
But then again, as mentioned earlier: I guess it varies all over the world, as people have found their own ways to make a fave recipe. 
And yes, a recipe would be more than welcome (- curious me  ), so if you can get her to come up with it, it's just before I bet that there's more than one person here, who'd love to make semmelknödel. 

EDIT:

Oops, an afterthought:
How about an "Aces"-dinner, consisting of food made from 1940's recipes?
English/german/american/international cook books must be available from that time period at for example flea markets and used book-dealers?


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry, y'all...wife just got back to me with the recipe. Well...a link to it, anyway. Here 'tis:

Bacon Wrapped Water Chestnuts II - All Recipes

This one, I haven't tried. I won't be able to as long as my wife is around, either...she freaked out about heart-attacks just from looking at the link. I can't really blame, her, but I'd LOVE to try it:

Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Oops, an afterthought:
> How about an "Aces"-dinner, consisting of food made from 1940's recipes?
> English/german/american/international cook books must be available from that time period at for example flea markets and used book-dealers?



According to most of the RCAF guys I've talked to from that era Brussel Sprouts was a mainstay in the UK I'll pass thanks


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Making the Buffalo dip tomorrow will take pictures to show you guys how it is hehehe


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> I guess it depends on where in the world you are.
> Here it's made out of mashed potatoes mixed with dried/roasted bread crumbs, chopped-up parsley and the usual knödel ingredients.
> But then again, as mentioned earlier: I guess it varies all over the world, as people have found their own ways to make a fave recipe.
> And yes, a recipe would be more than welcome (- curious me  ), so if you can get her to come up with it, it's just before I bet that there's more than one person here, who'd love to make semmelknödel.



There are differnet kinds of knödel. Semmelknödel is made of bread. Semmel is a German word for a type of bread. Kartoffelknödel (most of the time just called knödel) are the ones made of potatoes. In Germany they are also known as Klöße.

If you look at this link, the top picture is of Semmelknödel which are made of bread.

Klöße - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

After the New YearI will certainly post up some of my recipes as well some good German and European recipes I have.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anybody cooking anything good for New Years. We just had Chicken and Dumplins tonight. Sure was good!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2009)

Up until 1972, my favorite receipe was 2 jiggers of gin, preferably Beefeater's, in a glass with four ice cubes, filled
to about an inch from the top with ginger ale......

Now, like evangilder, I am a friend of Bill's.

Charles


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 31, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ...I will have to throw up some of my recipes when I get home tonight


An unfortunate turn of phrase, if I may be so bold...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 31, 2009)

I posted this one in the Beer thread. Use Fosters if you can get it, it's the only thing Fosters is good for. This needs a good hops flavor for the gravy. I AM gonna try some of these posted, you betcha!

3 to 4 pound brisket or "silverside" fat trimmed
2 onions sliced to 6mm - 1/4" thick
1/2 Cup chili sauce, mild or Hhot if you like it that way!
2 Table spoons brown sugar
1 clove garlic, minced
12 oz can Fosters, I used Hamms in the states
(the beer is critical-for the hop flavor, I've tried them al
and believe me, most are too girly.)
2 Table spoons flour

Season brisket w/ salt-pepper. Place in deep baking dish and cover with onion slices. Combine all but flower and pour over brisket. Cover with aluminium foil. Bake 350C for 3-1/2 hours. Uncover, baste for 1/2 hour more. Blend flour with 1/2 C water and cook up with drippings in baking dish for gravy!

Garlic mashed potatoes goes osogood with this. And any vegy your wife insists on.

Enjoy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> An unfortunate turn of phrase, if I may be so bold...



Dam I'm getting slow, I normally catch thinks like this


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> An unfortunate turn of phrase, if I may be so bold...



Ooops!


----------

